# MAC Mineralized Skinfinish Natural Dark



## DaniCakes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hey ladies,

So I finally got a mineralized skinfinish and I'm not digging it. I'm a C7 in Mac and I feel like Dark is too red or too dark. It looks like the same issue I had when I was first given NC 45 Studiofix. The color was off. When the NC 45 studiofix oxidized it was red. Is medium dark a better fit? Help! I don't like the dirty red look.


----------



## bad girl glam (May 1, 2010)

from looking at your avatar, i would suggest Medium Dark.  i have MSF Medium Dark, Medium Deep, Dark and Deep Dark.  you look lighter than me and i use Dark.  i use it as a foundation over concealer. i have yellow undertones as well.  i believe that shade was too dark for you.  It looks like NC45 is too dark for you.  maybe that's a shade that you can pull off in the summer when you start to tan.   
 I would try a mix of NC45 and NC44 for you.  put the 44 in the nose, under eye-upper cheek area(the center of the face) and the NC45 around the face-hairline(the outer portion of the face). this way, when the foundation or powder begins to oxidize, it will blend better.  also, try Medium Deep when you start to tan as well.  or better yet, you could try NC44 with Medium Deep.  

i believe with your skin tone, you are going to have to play around/mix&match to get the right fit for you.  you have that medium to dark caramel skin tone which doesn't fit right into one foundation shade.

btw i use NC45 and NC50.


----------



## Nepenthe (May 2, 2010)

I alternate between Medium Dark in the winter and Medium Deep in the summer.  MSF oxidize like crazy though, at least in my experience.. maybe test out one of the lighter shades next time you pass by a counter, run your errands and check it in an hour or so to see how it wears?

I'm about NC42 ish.


----------



## AdrianUT (May 2, 2010)

I'm a C7 and I use Medium Deep. Dark has more red undertones and is way to dark on my skin once it oxidizes. The medium deep is perfect.


----------



## nazneen372 (May 4, 2010)

Hi, my sister and I both found that Dark goes really red on us. I'm a bit darker than her (NC42-5, she's NC40-42) and it just about works on me but my sis opted for Medium Dark and it's much better.


----------



## Regality101 (May 6, 2010)

Yep this issue has caused me a lot of pain and money..I now own 3 MSF Naturals...Dark would turn orange on me.  I now wear Medium Deep.


----------

